

The Secret Behind Mike Arrington's Success: Om Malik - mlearmonth
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/the-secret-behind-mike-arrington-s-success-om-malik

======
run4yourlives
_NewTeeVee.org, however, is owned by a guy in Missouri, Ross Hoffman, who
sends all traffic to the site to TechCrunch._ _Hoffman says he's been trying
to reach Om for at least a year to sell him the domain, and says he'd part
with it for $50_

Yeah, right. Maybe $50 x 100.

------
redorb
seems like an ass move not to forward to where the users would most likely
want to go. guess its not as bad as parking it.

